# Ca coûte combien de la RAM d'iBook ???



## cham (28 Mai 2002)

Sur l'Applestore :

iBook 14" Combo : 2630 euros
- 128 Mo + 128 Mo : pas de surcoût
- 128 Mo + 256 Mo : + 107.64 euros
- 128 Mo + 512 Mo : + 454.48 euros


Sur www.grosbill.com :

- memoire SO-DIMM 256Mo pour portable compatible pc100/pc133 ( infineon original ) :  89.00 euros
- memoire SO-DIMM 256 Mo pc 100/ pc 133 (pour portable ) : 96.00 EUR
- memoire SO-DIMM 512Mo pour portable compatible pc100/pc133 ( infineon original ) : 265.00 EUR
- memoire SO-DIMM 512 Mo pc 133 ( pour portable ) : 375.00 EUR

C'est quoi la différence entre
- pour portable infineon (grande marque) 
- pour portable tout court (a priori générique)
La ram sans marque est plus chère !!!

Si je veux 640 Mo de ram sur mon ibook et que je l'achète avec 256 Mo seulement, la barette de 512 Mo pr iBook (mais une qui marche) va me couter 265 ou 375 euros ???

Moi grave perdu


----------



## bogus (28 Mai 2002)

autre question dans le meme genre
pourquoi ne peut on acheter l'ibook avec seulement 256 Mo sur une barette
et non 2 fois 128


----------



## bogus (28 Mai 2002)

pardon j'ai oublié de dire que je ne pouvais pas répondre à ta question je n'y connais rien


----------



## cham (28 Mai 2002)

Il doit y avoir une barette soudée (128 Mo) et un slot pour une barette de jusqu'à 512 Mo. Et comme c'est au mini 256 Mo maintenant (je crois), le slot est occupé par une barette de 128 Mo.


----------



## rhapsody (28 Mai 2002)

128 sont soudé sur la carte , et 128 ou port libre sous le clavier. Ce dernier se rempli à guise avec 256 ou 512
Attention, les 512 sans marques fonctionnelles sont plus difficile à trouver. 
Ma 256 en janvier m'a couté  70 Euros rue montgallet à Paris près de surcouf.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par cham62:
*Sur l'Applestore :...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

1) ne jamais acheter de la RAM supp sur les Applestore car c'est + cher que chez la plupart des revendeurs y compris les "agréés APPLE"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par cham62:
*Sur www.grosbill.com *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

2) Perso, j'irai pas acheter de la RAM chez GrosBill mais bon...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par cham62:
*Si je veux 640 Mo de ram sur mon ibook et que je l'achète avec 256 Mo seulement, la barette de 512 Mo pr iBook (mais une qui marche) va me couter 265 ou 375 euros ???

Moi grave perdu    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

3) Si tu va voir chez CLG - http://www.clginformatique.com/index1.html  - tu trouveras ta barette de 512 Mo pour iBook 1 et 2 à 285,84 TTC (et on doit pouvoir trouver encore moins cher)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4) Ma remarque est peut-être déplacée mais à quoi vont te servir 640 Mo de RAM sur un iBook ? Avec 384 Mo, t'as déjà de quoi voir venir et si tu veux te lancer dans la vidéo, va voir chez Médiacash - http://213.223.161.66/mediacash/index.html  - qui vend des Titanium G4 d'occase guarantis 2 ans (si! si!) pour le prix de ton iBook.


----------



## rezba (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Si tu va voir chez CLG - http://www.clginformatique.com/index1.html  - tu trouveras ta barette de 512 Mo pour iBook 1 et 2 à 285,84 TTC (et on doit pouvoir trouver encore moins cher)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pff, c'est pas évident. Le moins cher que j'ai vu, c'est juste sous les 230  HT, ce qui fait..273 TTC. Pas terrible. Pis ça monte encore.


----------



## rezba (28 Mai 2002)

Ah, c'était de la bonne Ram, s'entend. Et à l'unité.

640 Mo sur un iBook ? Parce que 380 c'est pas assez pour le rendre vraiment véloce, et qu'une fois que c'est fait, c'est fait. a RAM d'iBook, je suis pour l'acheter en une fois, pour toutes.


----------



## cham (28 Mai 2002)

Merci pour vos conseils et adresses.

Pour la quantité de ram :
 384 Mo pour être à l'aise
 640 pour les gros fichiers (video, photoshop, etc)

À vrai dire, je ne sais pas ce que je ferai exactement de mon iBook. A priori, au moins ce que je fais sur pc (bureautique, musique, retouche photo, internet, un peu de jeu). J'aimerais aussi essayer la video (iMovie a l'air pas mal) et pour ça il faut bcp de ram j'imagine. Vous allez aussi me dire qu'il vaut mieux un G4... FCP ne doit pas tourner très facilement sur iBook, non ?
Alors dans la série "Qui peut le plus peut le moins", je préfère l'upgrader en une fois  à 640 si c'est abordable.
Il va falloir que j'étudie aussi le cas du Ti d'occaz, mais comme je peux avoir du matos neuf pas trop cher, il faut comparer.


----------



## philbel (28 Mai 2002)

Personnellement, je travaille sur un ibook 600 combo avec 256Mo de RAM et je fais tourner sans problème FCP2, avec des projets vidéo contenant une heure de rushes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

C pas trop l'endroit mais j'ai une barette de 256 de sdram sodim 133 de chez grosbill infineon. je l'ai acheté En mars plus de 100 euros et elle a servi une semaine sur un ibook puis depuis je m'en suis plus servie.
On la trouve à 9O E actuellement. Je vous la cède à 70 euros ferme sachant qu'elle a servie une semaine sur un ibook 600 combo 
zzzsteevezzz@aol.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 1323 (2 Juin 2002)

J'ai une question de debutant :
J'ai entendu dire que la Ram pour ibook etait difficile a monter et qu'il valait mieux se la faire monter par un revendeur, vous en pensez quoi?

Sinon pour faire tourner correctement OS X et des application bidons genre explorer, avec 256 ou 384, on obtient quoi par rapport a seulement 128?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ahc (2 Juin 2002)

Aucune difficultés pour installer de la ram sur un ibook à condition de savoir se servir d'un tournevis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juin 2002)

j'ai deja passé 3 commandes chez www.macsales.com  (site US) pour de la sdram et de la so-dimm: le service de livraison est sans pbl, pour le prix, une fois rajouté les frais d'expédition (env 26$), la douane (+ 19,6%) + la com de la banque pour le change, le prix était encore un peu inférieur aux meilleurs prix français.


----------



## Benji (5 Juin 2002)

elle tourne a combien la ram sur ibook, 100 ou en 133 mhz ?


----------



## ahc (5 Juin 2002)

Tu peux utiliser de la pc 100 ou pc 133 sans problème, mais la 133 n'apporte rien de plus.


----------



## Benji (6 Juin 2002)

merci ahc


----------



## Benji (16 Juin 2002)

je viens juste d ajouter 256 mo a mon ibook, promo sur clg (- de 90 euros), dommage c est fini je crois.
mac os x tourne encore mieux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pas de probleme a la mise en place

[16 juin 2002 : message édité par Benji]


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ahc:
* mais la 133 n'apporte rien de plus.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si elle est plus cher


----------



## Cesca (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Benji:
*je viens juste d ajouter 256 mo a mon ibook, 
[16 juin 2002 : message édité par Benji]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hello,
Ca suffit 384 Mo ?

Je croyais que c'était juste et j'ai cherché 512 Mo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce matin, j'ai trouvé ce site. 
MemoryX Copyright  http://store.yahoo.com/memx/ktapbg4512.html 

Est-ce que c'est ça qu'il faut prendre si on veut 512 Mo ? 
$159.90

512mb 144pin low profile(&lt; 1.5") PC133-322 SO DIMM (32mbx8 build). This will also run as PC100-222 (CL2) in the older PBG4 and iBooks.
Manufactured by Mitsubishi, lifetime waranty
Compatible with PB G4 Titanium, also compatible with iBook, and Power Book firewire. This module will maximize the memory in a PowerBook G4 to 1GB
512mb Low Profile Apple Titanium & iBook PC133/100 SODIMM (p/n APL144Y512L) APL144Y512L MH64S64APFH-6L

Bonne journée. A Paris, c'est la canicule    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[17 juin 2002 : message édité par Cesca]


----------



## maousse (17 Juin 2002)

C'est toujours la même réponse, ça dépend de l'usage que tu fais de ton mac.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Moi j'ai 384 Mo, parce que 512 c'était trop cher pour moi, mais si tu peux acheter facilement 512, n'hésite pas, ta machine ne s'en portera que mieux .

Avec 384, j'ai pas mal de pageouts (affichés dans la commande top par le terminal) et  mes fichiers de swap enflent rapidement (faut dire que je ne ménage pas ma machine avec pas mal d'applications lancées en même temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Si je pouvait acheter une plus grosse barette, je n'hésiterais pas une seconde..


----------



## maousse (17 Juin 2002)

Au fait, c'est la bonne barette que tu as trouvé


----------



## Cesca (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
[QB]C'est toujours la même réponse, ça dépend de l'usage que tu fais de ton mac..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Rien de très important. je ne suis pas une pro, plutôt une "touriste"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pensais surtout au confort, comme tu le stipules.
Ceci étant, 160 $, ce n'est pas cher même avec les frais annexes, comparativement à ce que j'ai trouvé sur Paris. 
Merci à toi et bonne fin de journée


----------



## Benji (18 Juin 2002)

384, ca me parait suffisant et je vois la difference avec les 128 mo de base
franchement vu le prix des 512, il faut avoir envie d avoir un tas d applications ouvertes en meme temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou des softs de fous !
l acheter aux us comporte un risque je pense, si la barrette arrive defectueuse, je suppose que tu auras du mal a te faire comprendre voir rembourser, je ne parle meme pas des frais de ports, etc...


----------



## Cesca (19 Juin 2002)

Merci Benji. Je crois que je vais suivre tes conseils    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, ça ira plus vite.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée. Que calor à Paris !!!

[18 juin 2002 : message édité par Cesca]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2002)

170 tout compris chez MemoryX pour 512Mo commandés le 3 juillet, livrés ce matin à 9H!!!
Un ibook à 640MO, ça change!!!!!


----------



## steph_a_paris (6 Juillet 2002)

Bon après avoir lu ton post, je viens de commander la même taille pour mon ibook (en samsung low power) mais j'espère éviter les frais de douane. Sinon ça va être 19,6% de plus soit presque 40 euros. Aie aie aie.......


----------



## jendhia (6 Juillet 2002)

j'apporte ma contribution !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

je vais acheter mon ibook ds qqls jours... avec 128 + une barette de 256 ram... 384 c'est suffisant dans la plupart des cas (jeux video, photos etc...certes=c mieux 512 mais c pas non plus aussi flagrant !!!! faut pas deconner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais par contre entre 128 et 384 tu sens la difference! !!!

en ce moment la fnac, fait une promo a 120 euros la barette de 256, les 512, ca vaut plutot vers les 2000 francs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

je ne pense pas qu'il soit si judicieux que cela de l'acheter au vu de son prix!!! vu la faible difference de perfs apporter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (dans un usage non pro j'entends)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2002)

Même si il y a 19,6% en plus sur le prix de vente (149$), c'est toujours moins cher quand France!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2002)

Je sais pas trop la différence entre 384 et 640Mo en terme de perf. Mais pour le prix quasiment autant prendre la total. Ce n'est pas nécessairement pour aujourd'hui, mais l'expérience montre quand même que les applications sont de plus en plus gourmandes...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2002)

Voilà, mon bel iBook verra aussi sa mémoire gonfler de 512Mo, depuis le temps que j'attends 512Mo pour moins de 200... Car c'est vrai que OSX gère la RAM d'une manière incroyable, mais même avec 256Mo, j'avais des ralentissements assez gênants avec Word, Excel, AOL, IE, iTunes et une impression en fond.
J'espère qu'avec 640Mo, tout sera plus fluide même sous OSX.2.
Merci à Amaury pour l'info  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



à bientôt


----------



## steph_a_paris (10 Juillet 2002)

Suite...........donc j'ai reçu ma barette de 512 hier matin à 10h27. Commandée vendredi soir. Nickel. Je recommande vraiment MEMORYX, ils sont super efficaces, bon prix et avec Fedex le suivi de la livraison est parfait et pas de problèmes de douane (éviter surtout DHL). En revanche ne pas espèrer dévisser la plaque à l'intérieur sans le bon tournevis.


----------



## melaure (10 Juillet 2002)

Sur le site Memoryx ( http://www.memoryx.net/ibook.html  ), il mettent des barette de 512 Mo pour les ibook de première génération qui sont sensés être limité à une barette de 256 Mo ...

Quelqu'un a-t-il mis une telle barette de 512 dans un iBook Coquillage ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2002)

Même avec le bon tournevis ce fut galère. Je sais, je devrais pas me laisser emporter par mes nerfs, mais j'ai quand même eu la deuxième à la perceuce!!!


----------



## decoris (21 Août 2002)

bon sang, 50$ pour 256, 135 pour 512, j'hésite trop...

vous pouvez me donner vos petits bilan avec 384 et 640? j'ai 256 actuellement...


----------



## decoris (21 Août 2002)

euh la ya un truc que je capte pas : 

compatible in the iBook 300, 366, 466, 600, 700 MHz, Flat screen iMac, PowerBook Titanium 400, 500, 550, 667, 800MHz, PowerBook G3 Pismo.


et mon ibook 500????????
dites moi que c'est une blague... 

et d'après ce que je  vois, si on utilise OSX on doit acheter la plus chère (185$ au lieu de 135???)

je patauge, la...
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Août 2002)

J'ai pris ce modèle : apl144x512g4.

Par contre il n'y a plus de prix!!!???
Pour le transporteur j'ai prix FedEx! Par contre j'ai pas de nouvelle des douanes (ça fait 6 semaines), mais ça veux rien dire, ils sont lents (parfois).


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amaury:</font><hr />* J'ai pris ce modèle : apl144x512g4.

Par contre il n'y a plus de prix!!!???
Pour le transporteur j'ai prix FedEx! Par contre j'ai pas de nouvelle des douanes (ça fait 6 semaines), mais ça veux rien dire, ils sont lents (parfois).  *<hr /></blockquote>

visiblement il n'y a plus moyen de la commander...
zut et rezut!!

je vais être contraint et forcé de me délester de 220, si j'ai bien compris...

madre!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Août 2002)

112,99 $
http://www.boundlesstech.com/pow51notmem2.html


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bodybuilding°:</font><hr />* 112,99 $
http://www.boundlesstech.com/pow51notmem2.html *<hr /></blockquote>

tout a fait, mais il faut habiter aux usa... ce qui n'est pas mon cas!!!


----------



## o0.0o (28 Août 2002)

'lut, dites-moi y a-t-il un risque à faire cohabiter de la SD-Ram et de la DD-Ram ?!
car ici :  http://www.anytech.fr/description.php3?II=8163&amp;UID=2002082813255680.13.116.115 ça m'a l'air d'e^tre intéressant ... vous en pensez quoi ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2002)

Savez vous quel est le nom ou la taille du tournevis ?
merci


----------



## iBooker (30 Août 2002)

Peux-tu préciser le mode exact de livraison que tu as choisi ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
je ne sais pas quoi choiir ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif

Merci


----------



## steph_a_paris (30 Août 2002)

Pour ne prendre aucun risque tout est décrit là :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=50031


----------



## steph_a_paris (30 Août 2002)

FEDEX International Priority


----------



## iBooker (30 Août 2002)

Merci /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2002)

cimer


----------



## rezba (3 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par froggy1:</font><hr />* Savez vous quel est le nom ou la taille du tournevis ?
merci   *<hr /></blockquote>

Torst 0,75, ça passe. 0,50 ; 0,25, aussi.

En accès libre chez Casto....


----------



## steph_a_paris (3 Septembre 2002)

J'ai vérifié mon tournevis et c'est un Phillips n° 0 qui est ce que recommande Apple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Septembre 2002)

Exact steff..
a+


----------



## rezba (3 Septembre 2002)

Oui, en fait, pour les iBook, tu peux avoir besoin de 2 tailles.

Moi j'utilise des Bost (ça fait longtemps qu'on les appelle plus torst...)
un 0,25
et un
PH 00x40
(les petits avec le culot jaune).
Ils sont aussi bien que les Philips, moins chers, et on les trouve plus facilement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Septembre 2002)

On peut les acheter chez l'electricien ?


----------



## decoris (4 Septembre 2002)

m'enfin... c'est des bêtes tournevis, on en trouve dans tous les brico, ca n'a rien d'original...
je parie que tout le monde ici en a un chez lui qui convient...


----------



## rezba (4 Septembre 2002)

C'est des bêtes tournevis sauf qu'ils sont petits... Plus petits que le plus petit de ceux que tu vas acheter avec un coffret promo Facom à 15 les 8 le jour des soldes à Carrouf... Et je te parie qu'on a pas tous chez nous de quoi changer la RAM d'un wallstreet ou d'un iBook. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif.
Mais on peut faire un sondage sur l'équipement brico des macusers, si tu veux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2002)

alors decu..t'as choisis le ram ou l'ipod ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2002)

pardon la ram je voulais dire...


----------



## decoris (5 Septembre 2002)

la ram....
l'argent est prêt, il n'attend plus que ... la promo ou la baisse de prix! (celle à 186 ne rentre pas, j'ai eu beau essayer de toute la façon possible... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )

bah, je suis plus à 2 ou 3 semaines près...

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Septembre 2002)

Bingo!!!
TVA : 40, je veins de la recevoir, bon ça fait 512Mo pour 210 tout compris. Contre 538 sur l'Apple Strore!!! et 290 chez Macway. Ça me va.


----------



## decoris (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amaury:</font><hr />* Bingo!!!
TVA : 40, je veins de la recevoir, bon ça fait 512Mo pour 210 tout compris. Contre 538 sur l'Apple Strore!!! et 290 chez Macway. Ça me va.  *<hr /></blockquote>

cool... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif
mieux vaut avoir de la famille la bas... ce qui est mon cas!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Septembre 2002)

Tant mieux Decus, je penserai à toi à l'avenir si tu veux bien. Mais combien même, je reste pas mécontant.


----------



## decoris (7 Septembre 2002)

Amaury a dit:
			
		

> * Tant mieux decus, je penserai à toi à l'avenir si tu veux bien *



pas de problème... 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------

